# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [REQ] Video Editing Software

## shadowfox47

Im working on making a promotional music video, now i got the video footage, but now i need some software to help me edit the video sharpen it add the text at the start of the song ect. Now can someone kindly direct me to some basic video editing software that i can use to finalize the video im working on, thank you.

----------


## tonks1

Well if your on a windows like windows xp in your programs list is a simple program called windows movie maker witch does stuff for moves/video's

----------


## Sprackle

Download SP2?

----------


## jaime4i

> Im working on making a promotional music video, now i got the video footage, but now i need some software to help me edit the video sharpen it add the text at the start of the song ect. Now can someone kindly direct me to some basic video editing software that i can use to finalize the video im working on, thank you.




Use vegas with Magic Bullet Pro or twixtor add-ons

----------


## wvapy

Blackmagic has a free version

----------


## EllyFernandez

Que genial, me encanta este tema demasiado, pero hay que estar atento con las Regularizaciones

----------


## DAblr360

Data Science is a 90% statistical analysis and it is only fair that the premier modules should bear an introduction to Statistical Data Business Intelligence and Data Visualization techniques.360DigiTMG Offers the Data Analytics Course In Bangalore using Job Placement Assistance.

----------


## Prohaska

For years, you needed access to expensive equipment and software to edit videos. But now there are so many amazing free programs that anyone can use. Whether you use Mac or Windows, you don’t have to spend hundreds of dollars on professional video-editing software.

If you want to learn how to edit videos, you can start with the best free software for editing videos. We’ve reviewed some of the best programs you should try.with

This Best Free Video Editing Software of Reddit 2020 is based on my personal experience. However, comment on which software you are using?



MyCCPay Portal

----------


## Christopher251

> Im working on making a promotional music video, now i got the video footage, but now i need some software to help me edit the video sharpen it add the text at the start of the song ect. Now can someone kindly direct me to some basic video editing software that i can use to finalize the video im working on, thank you MyGiftCardSite .


It is very interesting. Convenient program? Isn't it difficult to use it?

----------


## pepeto5

goog good











Cotillon Cumpleanos FESTDAY Ano Nuevo - Festday

----------


## Hi1234567

Wow! This looks good

----------


## uptongirl24

if you want something simple but solid, try Safe Multimedia Software | Movavi It's free and easy to use.

----------


## pipo5

good good










 antifaces

----------


## AberalNN

Guys, hello! Can anyone suggest a good company for me to test my software? I think I have some problems at work.

----------


## VitiBor

Has anyone tried it yet?

----------


## Gestalt101

It all depends on what you need. There are quite a few such options, but if we are talking about something really reliable and proven, then I can recommend this website to you. Why do I think this is a good option? Because I worked with them several times, and each time the spe******ts of this company helped me a lot. I'm glad I found this company.

----------


## moskalczyk

Wow! This looks nice

----------


## Helen09

Thanks for sharing. I have many photographers around me who use such software. By the way, have you noticed how such professionals communicate? Sometimes it feels like they have their own language. I even read about it at https://skylum.com/blog/slang-photography. Even if you're working with the most experienced professional, now you can understand the jargon. And you'll even be able to join the conversation, even if it's technical.

----------


## joni76

> Wow! This looks nice


Your blog post is very great! I find that every post is excellent. Using Bing search, I came upon your own stuff. My website is fantastic, just like yours. For this post, I worked to produce a variety of content. You may thank us once again and keep the work going! Enjoy
Alight Motion Pro + Mod APK (v5.0.4) Download [Premium] [May-2022]

Dude Theft Wars MOD APK 0.9.0.6a (Unlock, Unlimited Money) 2022

FonePaw Data Recovery v8.3.0 With Crack Download [May-2022]

----------


## PaulTate

When thinking up a 2d animated video script, don't forget to add some ambiguous situation to it that will make the story not boring. What kind of situation could it be? For example, you can put the main character before a difficult choice or make him give up something important - everything is limited only by your imagination.

Turn your videos into mini-movies with a full-fledged storyline. Matthew highlights story elements such as mise-en-scene, confrontation and conflict resolution. You could call them simpler: the beginning, the climax, the denouement. Or quite simply, the beginning, the middle, and the end.

----------


## zaynakbar

Hello!
PicsArt Gold APK is the best for you because I'm also using this for my personal use o hope it's really helpful for you and your work.
Thanks

----------

